# Frage zu GPL



## anfänger15 (16. Dez 2009)

Hallo

vorab bin mir nicht sicher ob dies das Richtige Forum dafür ist aber vielleicht kennt sich trotzdem jemand damit aus.
habe ein Programm geschrieben, welches mithilfe der vlc-Librarys einen Film abspielt und dabei mithilfe von bestimmten Listen(Cutlisten), die die Zeit der Werbeblöcke beinhalten, diese überspringt.

Nun meinte ein Nutzer da VLC fester bestandteil meines Projektes ist und dieses ohne VLC nicht funktioniert muss ich mein Projekt auch unter die GPL stellen.

Intern habe ich mir eine Klasse geschrieben, die ähnlich wie bei Java mit dem ClassLoader die libvlc läd und daraus funktionen zum abspielen aufruft.

Es geht um folgendes Programm: OTR_VideoViewerVLC

Ich hab hier noch eine Informationsseite gefunden, jedoch werde ich nicht schlau daraus.
GPL

Ich bin mir bewusst, dass dies hier keine Rechtsberatung ist, jedoch würde ich mich über eine Einschätzung dieses Themas freuen.
Danke


----------



## maki (16. Dez 2009)

Ich würde sagen dein Programm ist auch GPL, und jetzt musst du uns den Quellcode auch liefern, da du uns die Binaries gegeben hast


----------



## anfänger15 (16. Dez 2009)

danke


----------



## mabus (16. Dez 2009)

Als Richtlinie kann man sagen, daß in dem Moment in dem dein Programm in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit GPL-Code in Berührung kommt, muß auch dein gesamtes Programm unter die GPL


----------

